# Adoption in Hertfordshire



## SunnyLemons (Oct 7, 2016)

We are moving to St Albans soon and are looking to adopt (we are straight caucasian couple).

Has anyone adopted or in process in adopting from Hertfordshire LA?

What is your experience of LA?

How long does it take to go through process?

What is the main age group and ethnicity of available children?


----------



## Tictoc (Aug 20, 2015)

Hi - not adopted through Hertfordshire but lived there at one point. You do know you don't have to go with your local authority don't you? You can look at any local authority within an hour of you - often LA's like to place with someone not too close by.


----------



## Ozzycat (Mar 18, 2013)

Hi Sunnylemons we have adopted with Hertfordshire and are currently adopting again with them, feel free to message me xx


----------

